# debe de...



## perrodelmal

Hola, en México es muy común escuchar que las personas digan "debe de ser azul" "deberías de ir a...." aunque siempre me ha sonado incorrecto, y creo que lo correcto sería "debe ser azul" o "deberías ir a..." pues así lo he escuchado en otros países, ¿ustedes qué opinan?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

En realidad ambas formas son correctas, pero de distinto significado: "debe" indica obligación mientras que "debe de" indica duda o probabilidad. Así tenemos:

"Debes estudiar mucho para mejorar tus notas"
"Con unas notas tan buenas, debes de estudiar mucho"


----------



## look

¿Pero *debería de *no es correcto, verdad?


----------



## aman

Que yo sepa, el uso de "debería" es decir, el condicional es cuando se quiere ser educado. Es una forma de cortesía. Sin embargo significa "you ought to do it" . Según muchos libros de gramática española usar "deber de " para expresar obligación es incorrecto y solo significa probabilidad. 
   A propósito, me han dicho que en México la gente suele usar “haber de” en vez de "deber de" . ¿Es verdad?
   Saludos
   Aman


----------



## teleco

Hola,
lo que ha dicho Dr. Quizá es correcto. "Deber de" implica probabilidad, mientras  que "deber" implica obligación.
Otros ejemplos:

Ves a un niño por la calle y te suena la cara, pero no estás seguro de quién es en realidad, aunque crees que es el hijo de tu vecino. Entonces dirías:
"Ése debe de ser el hijo de mi vecino"

Otra situación. Vas a un ayuntamiento a poner una queja sobre algo. Y tienes que rellenar un formulario para poder poner la queja. El funcionario te diría:
"Para poder entregar la queja, debes rellenar este formulario"

Espero que te haya ayudado.
Saludos!


----------



## gisele73

teleco said:
			
		

> Hola,
> lo que ha dicho Dr. Quizá es correcto. "Deber de" implica probabilidad, mientras que "deber" implica obligación.
> Otros ejemplos:
> 
> Ves a un niño por la calle y te suena la cara, pero no estás seguro de quién es en realidad, aunque crees que es el hijo de tu vecino. Entonces dirías:
> "Ése debe de ser el hijo de mi vecino"
> 
> Otra situación. Vas a un ayuntamiento a poner una queja sobre algo. Y tienes que rellenar un formulario para poder poner la queja. El funcionario te diría:
> "Para poder entregar la queja, debes rellenar este formulario"
> 
> Espero que te haya ayudado.
> Saludos!


 
Exacto, pero algunas veces he oído "deber de" en un contexto más de obligación que de probabilidad, como en el ejemplo que diste sobre llenar un formulario. 

Talvez sea eso a lo que perrodelmal se refería, que en México usan "deber de" en ese contexto, lo cual a mí me suena incorrecto, al igual que a él...pero no estoy segura.

Saludos


----------



## Epurito

Efectivamente, hasta lo que yo sé, DEBER DE indica probabilidad, conjetura, etc. ("Deben de ser las 10 como poco") y DEBER, obligación ("Todos los ciudadanos deben respetar las leyes"). 

Sin embargo, cuando se quiere expresar una conjetura o algo de lo que no estamos seguros, pero que pensamos que hay una probabilidad muy alta de que sea cierto, podemos usar DEBER sin el DE ("Ya son las 2, tu padre debe estar a punto de llegar", "El ordenador no funciona, debe ser la fuente de alimentación").


Eso sí, es muy común oír DEBER DE para expresar obligación, pero no es lo correcto.


----------



## look

look said:
			
		

> ¿Pero *debería de *no es correcto, verdad?


¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar? Gracias.


----------



## Alundra

look said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar? Gracias.


 
Sí, también es correcto, ambas formas son correctas, mira este enlace:

http://www.unidadenladiversidad.com/actualidad/actualidad_ant/2001/enero_01/actualidad_240101_02.htm

Espero que esto te ayude.
Alundra.


----------



## look

Gracias, Alundra.  Sí, me es útil esa página, pero la verdad es que ya entendía cuándo usar "debe de" en vez de "debe" ...mi duda era específicamente sobre lo de "debería de" (o sea, el condicional de "deber" seguido por "de"), porque aunque es algo que he visto bastantes veces (y en Google salen muchos resultados) me parece que no es gramaticalmente correcto...

Debería irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
Debería *de* irme antes de que llegue tu hermana  

Si está bien la segunda frase, ¿cómo se diferencia de la primera?
¡Gracias!


----------



## teleco

look said:
			
		

> Debería irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
> Debería *de* irme antes de que llegue tu hermana



En este caso, la primera frase es la correcta (sin "de"). La segunda es incorrecta.
Contestando a tu pregunta sobre si es correcto el uso de "debería de", pues sólo te puedo decir que ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún caso en el que se pueda dar esa expresión. No sé si es incorrecta, pero a mi me suena mal

Saludos!


----------



## Alundra

look said:
			
		

> Gracias, Alundra.  Sí, me es útil esa página, pero la verdad es que ya entendía cuándo usar "debe de" en vez de "debe" ...mi duda era específicamente sobre lo de "debería de" (o sea, el condicional de "deber" seguido por "de"), porque aunque es algo que he visto bastantes veces (y en Google salen muchos resultados) me parece que no es gramaticalmente correcto...
> 
> Debería irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
> Debería *de* irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
> 
> Si está bien la segunda frase, ¿cómo se diferencia de la primera?
> ¡Gracias!


 
Yo entiendo que se utiliza igual que con el indicativo.

Debería irme: Indica obligación.
Debería de irme: Indica duda.

Para mí, ambas frases son correctas:



> Debería irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
> (Indica que estás obligado a irte antes que llegue su hermana)
> Debería *de* irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
> Indica que no sabes si irte o no irte antes de que su hermana llegue


 
Supongo que lo que no es gramaticalmente correcto es utilizar "debería de" cuando se supone obligación, y la persona que lo utiliza no sabe que está indicando una duda, pero en mi opinión, "debería de" puede ser igual de correcto que "debería" si se utiliza correctamente.

De todas formas, espera más opiniones.
Alundra.


----------



## Mita

teleco said:
			
		

> En este caso, la primera frase es la correcta (sin "de"). La segunda es incorrecta.
> Contestando a tu pregunta sobre si es correcto el uso de "debería de", pues sólo te puedo decir que ahora mismo no se me ocurre ningún caso en el que se pueda dar esa expresión. No sé si es incorrecta, pero a mi me suena mal
> 
> Saludos!


Opino igual que Teleco, no se me ocurre ninguna situación donde pueda usarse "debería de" sin que me suene incorrecto. Pero como yo no soy ninguna experta lingüística, ¿qué tal si preguntamos a la RAE? Aunque lamentablemente en la página dice que han cerrado el servicio de consultas lingüísticas hasta el 9 de enero. 
Habrá que esperar no más... 

Saludos,


----------



## Zalacaín

Hola a todos
En mi opinión el verbo deber es un verbo transitivo y no requiere la preposición "de" 
Cuando comentais que utilizando "debe de" o "debería de" hay una connotación de duda teneis razón pero yo sigo opinando que eso es incorrecto y ese matiz de duda puede ir en la entonación de la frase. Podeis decir: "ese debe de ser mi primo" o también "ese debe ser mi primo ¿no?" En ambas hay una afirmación hipotética pero la segunda es gramaticalmente correcta. Vamos, digo yo que debe ser así ¿no?
Saludos,


----------



## Mita

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> En mi opinión el verbo deber es un verbo transitivo y no requiere la preposición "de"
> Cuando comentais que utilizando "debe de" o "debería de" hay una connotación de duda teneis razón pero yo sigo opinando que eso es incorrecto y ese matiz de duda puede ir en la entonación de la frase. Podeis decir: "ese debe de ser mi primo" o también "ese debe ser mi primo ¿no?" En ambas hay una afirmación hipotética pero la segunda es gramaticalmente correcta. Vamos, digo yo que debe ser así ¿no?
> Saludos,


No pues, no es así, jeje 
Hay una diferencia entre "deber" y "deber de". Ambos son correctos cuando son utilizados adecuadamente, o sea, en un sentido de obligación y uno de duda, respectivamente. Mira el enlace que puso Alundra, ahí la RAE lo confirma. 
La duda ahora es si "debería de" puede llegar a usarse para plantear duda. Yo creo que no.  Creo que es incorrecto usar "debería de", y que "debería" sólo se puede usar en un contexto mitad obligación-mitad sugerencia, sin "de".

Saludos,


----------



## gisele73

Por lo que se ha dicho aquí, parece ser entonces que se puede usar "deber de" cuando indica probabilidad o duda, más no cuando se trata de obligación, en ese caso es "deber".

Pero yo siempre digo "deber" sin el "de" en ambos casos, ya sea que se trate de duda u obligación, no uso para nada "deber de", porque me suena incorrecto (anque talvez no lo sea).

Ahora, cuando el contexto indica duda, ¿se debe usar "deber de" necesariamente o se puede usar tanto "deber de" como "deber"?...porque al menos cuando se trata de obligación, ya quedó claro es es "deber".

Saludos 

P.D. ya me mareé con tanto "deber"


----------



## look

Hola de nuevo, 
Aquí es lo que dice el Instituto Cervantes sobre el tema de deber/deber de: http://cvc.cervantes.es/alhabla/museo_horrores/museo_007.htm
En cuanto a "debería de", me alegro de por lo menos no ser el único que tiene dudas sobre esa construcción.


----------



## Alundra

Bueno... aunque yo lo tenía muy claro, ahora tengo dudas, así que he estado buscando... 

He encontrado esta otra página, en la que habla de las perífrasis y entre ellas aparece "deber de" como perífrasis modal. 

Entre otras cosas, las perífrasis están compuestas por:

un verbo auxiliar conjugado (es decir, que está en forma personal) (*).
un elemento de enlace –preposición, conjunción– que puede aparecer o no: _tengo _*que *_ir; iba _*a *_salir; debes _*(Ø*_) trabajar._
El verbo que aporta el significado fundamental, que va en forma no personal (infinitivo, gerundio o participio). 
http://www.amerschmad.org/spanish/gram/perifras.htm

(*) Si es un verbo auxiliar conjugado, supongo que admite tanto indicativo, como condicional...

Yo creo que se trata de esto, pero de todas formas, los expertos lo pueden decir mejor que yo...

Alundra.


----------



## Ivy29

look said:
			
		

> Gracias, Alundra.  Sí, me es útil esa página, pero la verdad es que ya entendía cuándo usar "debe de" en vez de "debe" ...mi duda era específicamente sobre lo de "debería de" (o sea, el condicional de "deber" seguido por "de"), porque aunque es algo que he visto bastantes veces (y en Google salen muchos resultados) me parece que no es gramaticalmente correcto...
> 
> Debería irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
> Debería *de* irme antes de que llegue tu hermana
> 
> Si está bien la segunda frase, ¿cómo se diferencia de la primera?
> ¡Gracias!


deber+ infinitivo es OBLIGACIÓN
deber de+ infinitivo= SUPOSICIÓN.
Conjugarlas en sus tiempos no cambia su sentido

DEBERÍA irme = obligación hacia el futuro ( condicional)
Debería de irme = Suposición hacia futuro ( condicional)
Cheers
Iván


----------



## perrodelmal

aman said:
			
		

> A propósito, me han dicho que en México la gente suele usar “haber de” en vez de "deber de" . ¿Es verdad?
> Saludos
> Aman


 
 Gracias a todos por contestar mi duda, sí, creo más bien que en México se usa indistintamente el "deber de" sin importar obligatoriedad o suposición pero me ha quedado clara la diferencia...

 ... y también es verdad: en México hay gente que utiliza el "habías de" en vez de "deberías de", sobretodo en la zona centro de México, ejemplo: "habías de ir a comprar tus zapatos de una vez".

 Sinceramente ignoro si es válido pero a mí en lo personal me suena incorrecto, y podríamos hacer una lista interminable de estas "curiosidades mexicanas", ahí les van algunas (aclaro que no sé si son correctas o no):

 "¿Ya *te *desayunaste?" (siempre me he imaginado a un caníbal mordiendo su brazo)

 "Este año *me hice* de un automóvil" (quiere decir que lo compró)

 "Ya *me anda* del baño" (quiere decir que el pobre tipo necesita un baño urgentemente)

 "*Ocupo *lentes" (el tipo no ve y necesita usar lentes, como chiste anecdótico una cadena muy grande de librerías llamada Ghandi sacó un anuncio sarcástico que decía *Ocupo lectores*, lo malo es que pocos entendieron el sarcasmo)

 "Me gusta *bien* mucho" (es que no le gusta mucho, le gusta más que mucho, jejeje)

 "Es que su suegra *de él*" (por alguna extraña razón especifican que es la suegra de una tercera persona, y no la de usted, jajajaja)

 Todas, unas perlas. Saludos


----------



## Mita

Mita said:
			
		

> Opino igual que Teleco, no se me ocurre ninguna situación donde pueda usarse "debería de" sin que me suene incorrecto. Pero como yo no soy ninguna experta lingüística, ¿qué tal si preguntamos a la RAE?


Listo. 
Ya me respondieron en la RAE, y -efectivamente- "debería de" es incorrecto. Vean la respuesta:



> *deber. *
> 1. Es regular; no son correctas las formas sincopadas del futuro y del condicional simple o pospretérito, *debrá, *debría, etc., normales en el español clásico, pero sentidas hoy como vulgares.
> 
> 2. Funciona como auxiliar en perífrasis de infinitivo que denotan obligación y suposición o probabilidad:
> 
> a) *deber *+ infinitivo. Denota obligación: «Debo cumplir con mi misión» (Mendoza Satanás [Col. 2002]). Con este sentido, la norma culta rechaza hoy el uso de la preposición de ante el infinitivo: *«No se debe de discriminar a nadie» (Cadena Ser [Esp., corpus oral] 2.11.96).
> 
> b) *deber de* + infinitivo. Denota probabilidad o suposición: «No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido» (Mañas Historias [Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: «Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años» (VLlosa Fiesta [Perú 2000]).
> 
> En el caso de emplear el  verbo DEBER en condicional (debería), la interpretación de este verbo se reduce a  una sola
> posibilidad, esto es, a aquella que denota obligación, y por  tanto, no debe figurar la preposición DE:
> María debería ser más considerada.
> Deberías lavarte las manos.
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> ----
> Departamento de Español al día
> RAE



Saludos,


----------



## gisele73

Hola Mita 

Qué bueno que preguntaste a la RAE, ya disiparon nuestras dudas


----------



## corre

perrodelmal said:


> (aclaro que no sé si son correctas o no):
> "Es que su suegra *de él*" (por alguna extraña razón especifican que es la suegra de una tercera persona, y no la de usted, jajajaja)
> Todas, unas perlas.


Dices que no sabes, pero cuidado, te contradices 
(con "extraña razón", "jajajaja", y "perlas"). 


No es extraña sino lógica, es más, aceptada, aquella forma de desambiguar a quién se refiere.


----------



## Diego Lopez

Hola, quería saber cuál de las dos formas es la correcta:
Debe de haber tenido un problema
Debe haber tenido un problema.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Jero

La segunda es la correcta: "debe haber tenido un problema". Algun@s usan el "de" en el medio, pero es innecesario y confuso, por ende está mal utilizarlo


----------



## Jellby

Jero said:


> La segunda es la correcta: "debe haber tenido un problema". Algun@s usan el "de" en el medio, pero es innecesario y confuso, por ende está mal utilizarlo



"Deber" indica obligación
"Deber de" indica suposición, aunque también se admite "deber".

Por lo tanto no está mal utlizarlo.

Lo que sí está mal utilizar es el signo @ fuera de sus usos normales (como abreviatura de "arroba" y en correos electrónicos).


----------



## Diego Lopez

entonces Jellby me estas diciendo que la correcta es la segunda porque se trata de una suposcion.

gracias


----------



## Jellby

Diego Lopez said:


> entonces Jellby me estas diciendo que la correcta es la segunda porque se trata de una suposcion.



No, estoy diciendo que si se trata de una suposición son correctas las dos.


----------



## Bronte

La explicación de DR.Quiza es la correcta manera de afrontar el dilema


----------



## Wernazuma

Diego Lopez said:


> Hola, quería saber cuál de las dos formas es la correcta:
> Debe de haber tenido un problema
> Debe haber tenido un problema.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Según he entendido de este hilo, ambas pueden ser correctas, dependiendo del contexto, aunque más lógico aquí es sin "de". Pero también se puede pensar en ejemplos donde hay suposición o probabilidad y es correcto también "debe de".


----------



## Pervertida

Diego Lopez said:


> Hola, quería saber cuál de las dos formas es la correcta:
> Debe de haber tenido un problema
> Debe haber tenido un problema.
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
¿No habéis leído la respuesta del Departamento de Español al día de la RAE?

b) *deber de* + infinitivo. Denota probabilidad o suposición: «No se oye nada de ruido en la casa. Los viejos deben de haber salido» (Mañas Historias [Esp. 1994]). No obstante, con este sentido, la lengua culta admite también el uso sin preposición: «Marianita, su hija, debe tener unos veinte años» (VLlosa Fiesta [Perú 2000]).

No deja lugar a dudas, la primera opción, "Debe de haber tenido un problema", es correcta, aunque "_la lengua culta también admite el uso sin preposición_", por lo que la segunda también es válida.


----------



## Domtom

-
Cuando yo estudiaba 2º de BUP (segundo año de Bachillerato Unificado y Polivalente, del sistema de Enseñanza Media que entonces había en España, al que se llegaba normalmente a los 16 años de edad) el libro de Lengua Española que teníamos, y uno de cuyos dos coautores era el señor Fernando Lázaro Carreter, de la Real Academia Española, dejaba muy claro y sin ningún lugar a dudas, que _deber de_ indica probabilidad, y _deber_ obligatoriedad:

--No te la ligues, que debe de ser menor de edad. (Aparentemente tendrá menos de 18 años, pero no se sabe de cierto.)

--Debes cumplir con tu deber de ir a votar, como ciudadano que eres. (Tienes el deber moral de hacerlo.)


Es muy triste que se esta norma sea muy a menudo ignorada. Yo siempre la observo.


----------

